# Can anyone recommend a good breeder in GA /TN/AL?



## busymom

Hello All! I feel lucky to have found this site. Looking for a reputable breeder via the internet is very tricky... You just never know what you're really getting. And most breeders that I do come across are half way across the country! If anyone here could recommend a reputable breeder in Tennessee, Georgia or Alabama, that would be so appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## rdanielle

Wyhaven www.wyhaven.com

Also check, the Havanese Club of America -- www.havanese.org & www.havanesebreeders.net


----------



## krandall

You'll get some good leads from people here, but if none of them have puppies (and that an easily happen) don't rule out the idea of a puppy from farther away. We chose a breeder a long way from us (in NC and we are in MA) but they came with impeccable references, and I spent quite a bit of time getting to know them on the phone and via e-mail. Then I took THEIR advice, which is "Never buy a puppy without visiting the breeder!" I flew down to meet the puppies in person, and bring Kodi home. Not only did it make me feel that much more comfortable with them as breeders, but they also spent a good deal of time teaching me how to bathe him, clip his nails, etc. It was also really nice just getting to know them better! We still correspond regularly!


----------



## busymom

Thanks so much, Ladies! Karen, NC is very close to me, comparatively speaking. Would you mind messaging me the breeder you used in NC? The fact that they showed you how to bathe your dog, and trim it's nails,etc., is amazing! I need help like that, as I've never had a dog before! Thank you!


----------



## krandall

busymom said:


> Thanks so much, Ladies! Karen, NC is very close to me, comparatively speaking. Would you mind messaging me the breeder you used in NC? The fact that they showed you how to bathe your dog, and trim it's nails,etc., is amazing! I need help like that, as I've never had a dog before! Thank you!


I would PM you, but it's not really necessary... The kennel name is part of Kodi's name!:biggrin1: Starborn Havanese. You can Google them. Tom King, one of the owners (Pam is the wife) posts regularly on the forum.

The only problem is that I'm pretty sure they have a waiting list right now, so it depends on whether you are willing to wait for a puppy. This is often the case for good breeders. (IMO, it's well worth waiting to get a puppy from the "right" breeder!) If you can't wait, they might be able to point you in the direction of other good breeders in the area who do or will have puppies available.


----------



## hutsonshouse

noblegold in Helen GA. I have spoken with them, and know folks who got their hav from them and they think very highly of them as well. Should I get another one from a breeder, they would be first on my list
she has pups and also and older dog)


----------



## krandall

I'm pretty sure we have another forum member with a Noblegold dog too!


----------



## waybrook

I'm not sure where you're located but if FL is an option there are at least a couple of good breeders there. One is Lynn Nieto from Los Perritos (where my Panda is from). The other is Janet at Yuppy Puppy. One of our forum members has 2 of Janet's dogs. Both of them have websites and are reputable breeders....


----------



## busymom

Thanks so much, Ladies! I appreciate all the suggestions! I'll have to check these all out over this relaxing, long weekend! Again, many thanks!


----------



## Lsprick

My Gracie is from Noblegold! :whoo:


----------



## krandall

That's right! I couldn't remember who it was!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

pm me, my computer iz having probz and I'll anzer from another puter


----------



## krandall

Becky Chittenden said:


> pm me, my computer iz having probz and I'll anzer from another puter


Ha! Is your "s" gone, Becky?ound:


----------



## Becky Chittenden

*letterz*



krandall said:


> Ha! Is your "s" gone, Becky?ound:


Uh huh & few otherz


----------



## Ruthi

HI, Got my Gabby from Nancy at Noblegold in Helen, Ga. Daughter has one from her too. Highly recommend her. Very nice lady, always helpful, and she has a great guarantee. She specializes in chocolates. She has pups avail. now. Good luck


----------



## tootle

For anybody considering buying a puppy, I would strongly suggest that you read the advice on the Havanese Club of America website. http://http://havanese.org/education/puppy-buyers/60-puppy-buyers
I think you will be glad that you followed these steps in finding the right puppy for your family.


----------



## busymom

Thanks so much, Ladies! I appreciate the suggestions and tips!


----------



## caico

*Looking for Breeder in the Central Jersey Area*

We just lost our 10 year old Maltese over Thanksgiving. He was tragically attacked by a Weimaraner on Thanksgiving and died the next day. My daughter does not want another Maltese. I did some research and found these beautiful dogs. I am hoping to find a puppy after Christmas.

We have a puppy store near us called, "Bark Ave" in Red Bank, NJ. I know people who have purchased from there and were happy. I was hoping to purchase a Havanese from a breeder. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in central Jersey.

thank you..
The house is too quiet...


----------



## Ruthi

Dont know of a good breeder there, but, please do not buy from a store! A lot of breeders ship if you cant find one locally.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Please don't buy from a store. Contact the Havanese Club of America breeder referral. I know of a couple breeders in PA, but not NJ. BTW, when my husband was in the Army, we lived for a year and a half in Monmouth Beach, practically next door.



caico said:


> We just lost our 10 year old Maltese over Thanksgiving. He was tragically attacked by a Weimaraner on Thanksgiving and died the next day. My daughter does not want another Maltese. I did some research and found these beautiful dogs. I am hoping to find a puppy after Christmas.
> 
> We have a puppy store near us called, "Bark Ave" in Red Bank, NJ. I know people who have purchased from there and were happy. I was hoping to purchase a Havanese from a breeder. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder in central Jersey.
> 
> thank you..
> The house is too quiet...


----------



## krandall

OMG, what a HORRIBLE thing to have happen. I am SO sorry for your loss. 

PLEASE listen to the others, though and do NOT buy from a pet store ALL pet store puppies are puppy mill puppies, no matter WHAT they tell you!!! Reputable breeders do NOT sell to pet stores EVER!

I hope you can find a local breeder with pups, but if you don't, please consider waiting beyond Christmas for the right pup. I'm sure a "promissory note" for the "perfect puppy" would delight your daughter, and after Christmas is really a better time to bring a puppy into the house, without all the Christmas excitement.


----------



## pjewel

There are a number of reputable breeders in New Jersey and Pennsylvania. You are getting very good advice here. Do yourself (and those poor captive incarcerated and almost always mistreated dogs forced to produce those cute little puppies you find in the window) and *don't* buy a puppy from a store . . . any store. If you read the link in my signature line it will give you just a glimpse into the despicable and devastating world of puppy mills.

I'm so sorry to hear about your horrible experience. It is gut wrenching when one of our babies is lost by attack. My thoughts are with you and your family as you find a way to live through this trauma.


----------



## caico

Becky Chittenden said:


> Please don't buy from a store. Contact the Havanese Club of America breeder referral. I know of a couple breeders in PA, but not NJ. BTW, when my husband was in the Army, we lived for a year and a half in Monmouth Beach, practically next door.


Becky,
Your husand must have been on Monmouth Army Base. It is now closed..and yes, I am in Rumson, right around the corner.

Bark Ave. is really not that bad.

http://www.barkavenuepuppies.com/index.php

I just have 3 children and all involved in sports...not looking to take a day and traveling to another state. We have alot of love to give though.

I do have to ask, some have said this breed is very hyper. This that true?

Let me know if anyone knows of a breeder in NJ.

Thanks


----------



## Pattie

Please, please, do not buy from a pet store. You have gotten such good advise here. You asked and they gave, with no agenda, but to help you get a puppy that was raised well by reputable, responsible breeders.


----------



## krandall

caico said:


> Becky,
> Your husand must have been on Monmouth Army Base. It is now closed..and yes, I am in Rumson, right around the corner.
> 
> Bark Ave. is really not that bad.
> 
> http://www.barkavenuepuppies.com/index.php
> 
> I just have 3 children and all involved in sports...not looking to take a day and traveling to another state. We have alot of love to give though.
> 
> I do have to ask, some have said this breed is very hyper. This that true?
> 
> Let me know if anyone knows of a breeder in NJ.
> 
> Thanks


All pet stores will tell you their puppies come from "great breeders". Sometimes the staff truly doesn't know where the puppies come from, other times, they purposely lie to consumers. One way or another, it's not true. I have to re-iterate. NO reputable breeder sells puppies to pet stores. Also NO reputable breeder breeds "designer dogs", AKA mixed breed mutts sold at designer prices. (and I saw that most of the dogs offered at this store fall into that category) PLEASE DO NOT buy puppies at pet stores.

As far as not wanting to travel out of state, please keep in mind that a puppy is not a short-term pet. The right dog will be with you for up to 15 years or more. Choose wisely. If that means either traveling further (and taking the time to do it) or waiting longer for a reputable breeder in your area to have a puppy available, it will be well worth the extra effort involved. If you don't have the time to go get a puppy, will you really have the time to put into potty training and otherwise raising a young puppy? A puppy is a HUGE commitment in time. If your family can't fit that time into the schedule, you might find a well mannered, already house trained adult dog from a local shelter a better bet. (or the right Havanese through HRI, though this might take longer!)


----------



## Luciledodd

With 3 children alll involved in sports, I would not recommend a havanese. They are needy, high-maintenance dogs. I reared 4 children and worked also, I just barely had time to do the housework, cook, etc. A havanese at that time would not have been an option. The kids had a collie and schnauzers. My daughter bathed the collie if she got a bath--outside dog and the schnauzer was very low maintenance.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Would you consider a breeder in the Philadelphia area? I checked the breeders list of the Delaware Valley Havanese Club and found Woodland Havanese near Philly.

They appear to be doing all the right testing [and list the CHIC numbers so you can look them up on the Orthopedic Foundation website http://www.offa.org and their dogs look so beautiful.

They have a few puppies available from a 5 week-old litter and a one left from a 10 week-old litter. They also list an older male pup [5 months] from another kennel [Hawkhaven] as being available.

http://www.woodlandhavanese.com/woodlandhavanese.com/Woodlands_Home.html


----------



## caico

Luciledodd said:


> With 3 children alll involved in sports, I would not recommend a havanese. They are needy, high-maintenance dogs. I reared 4 children and worked also, I just barely had time to do the housework, cook, etc. A havanese at that time would not have been an option. The kids had a collie and schnauzers. My daughter bathed the collie if she got a bath--outside dog and the schnauzer was very low maintenance.


I am a stay at home mom so I have plenty of time. What I meant was weekends can be alittle crazy and didn't want to travel for hours. But, thank you.


----------

